# New business card design; your thoughts?



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm trying to design a new business card for The New Mission Workshop (my gig), from the dowdy old one:



To one I thought reflected a more sassy, hip and clean look:



So what are your thoughts on the new one?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Patrick cant see the new one but i must say the lod one does the good well if you like i use a Dutch company called vistaprint they do them for free i just pay the shipping cost and they are very good quality and very prompt you can look at them at VISTAPRINT .COM i dont know how to put the link up on here sorry….......


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

When you say "Can't see the new one" - do you mean you literally can't see it, or, you don't like it? Unfortunately, it's white on white background, so you have to kinda use your imagination to see the outline of the card.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

The card is not there, message says not available


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Literally cant see it photo currantly unavailable it says


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Oops, sorry….there, fixed.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Both cards are good looking. Print is too small on the new card for my old eyes. My only other comment is a business card has never generated a sales lead for me.


----------



## AzChiefFan (Apr 16, 2009)

Love the saying " give your heirs something to fight about" Thats perfect. Only thing I would change is the size of the font on your contact info, I would make a little larger otherwise my vote is for the new one.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with ACF about the new card with larger font.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Patrick i must say i like them both but like Dave i have never generated leads through my business cards but what i do do is sent out postcards they tend not to be thrown away so easyerly

i mainly use my business cards through the trade or when i send out a invioce i put one in the enverlope out of curtisy


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree about the font. Although the resoulution on a monitor is only 72 dpi, and the printed card would be 300 dpi - about 4X sharper. Still, I think it could be a bit bigger.

I don't really intend to make a sale on a business card; it's just a business necessity, a standard. However, I think a good looking card does say something positive about your business.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm not a graphic designer, but you shoud start at the top left and run your message to the lower right. so at eth very least, I would put your name and contact info on the other side at the bottom. Get rid of three the four corners and move a big one to the top left or design a logo to go there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

OOps, forgot, with your name, email and phone in the lower right as primary contact, put your adress in the lower left.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

The newer card has a warmer feeling to me. I would make the Font darker and larger if possible.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Patrick your right my card looks professional so shows i'm professional no point being a pro and having business cards made that look like a 3 year old has made them thats why i have mine made by professionals


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Uh, not sure how to take that, Pommy….


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry mate just read that back myself and its not to sound offensive as it looks what i mean is you have to choose the right font how to position the letters the card you use little things like that

I would never say that yours look like a 3 year old has produced yours my friend thats not what i mean sorry if i have offended you


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

No problem!


----------

